# Yikes



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

Check this out!!!

http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=7177&status=True&catname=Latest News


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

The paint's not for me, but I do love how Colnago embraces the cross-over aspect between sports with their one-off paint jobs (F1, etc.)

If I can nit-pick for a minute......why go all out on this build and then put freakin' Zipps on this bike? Why not Bora Ultras or Lightweights? He also needs to get a traditional seatpost. Those straight Doric posts screw up the lines on that build and are just fugs.


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

I think it's cool.... nice to see something different. I'd love to know what it really cost (retail):blush2: 
. I like that he used zipps, too many bikes with Lightweights on out there from a visual perspective.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

I think Charles gets good pricing on Zipp - you'll notice em on alot of his rides over the years...I think they also sponsor the site...


----------

